# Moving Woodstove Heat from Room to Room?



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,
We remodeled an older single wide mobile home and then added a 12' x 52' addition. The addition is heated with a woodstove. The trailer portion is heated with an electric furnace (yikes...expensive!) 
So, the addition is only "connected" by what used to be the back door which I have made into a "pass through" from the wood stove are of the addition.
My idea is (since I haven't completed the sheetrock on this wall) to put a duct fan or something with an elbow near the ceiling through the wall that would then blow the warm air from the woodstove room, down the hallway in the trailer part.
Any ideas of what kind of fan I should or could use...also, is this gonna work like I hope?
I was even thinking of figuring out a way to put the fan on a thermostat control so it would only come on when the air was a certain temp near the ceiling of the woodstove room. No use in blowing cool air when the fire dies down at night.

Opinions and thoughts would be really appreciated...

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

There are lots of doorway corner fans marketed- a search will locate lots to check out.
I use one. I simply use the switch to turn it on as, once the wood stove is in use, there are no down times for heat. The heat is kicked out continuously.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

My aunt used a corner fan on a thermostat when they lived in a trailer with their wood stove in an add-on.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Or you can use an in-line duct fan and a piece of duct.
Those in-line fans are awesome!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Our little off grid cabin has a tray ceiling in the airlock passive solar entry. I put a small insulated duct pipe from the center of the tray ceiling to move the warm air collected there, to a register low in the wall of the living area and bedroom. I installed a small 12v computer fan inside the duct. Does a swell job. There is a damper box to control which way the air is directed. There is also a damper box to exit the air up through the roof in summer....James


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

chickenista said:


> Or you can use an in-line duct fan and a piece of duct.
> Those in-line fans are awesome!


they do work well, they are also able to handle the heat and dust better than a normal fan. I have gone through a lot of regular fans and still am using the same duct fan.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Does your electric furnace thermostat give you the option of "fan only"?If so run duct work to the unheated section and install a return air vent. The suction from the return air pick up will draw the warmer air to that are!



Wade


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

we recently got an 8" duct fan for my mothers just for this purpose, but her houses old furnace uses round ducts through the attic, and one of the old vents happens to sit over the woodstove.


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have an over 100 year old farm house with one woodstove in the middle and we have this setup that heats our home. The fan oscillates and has 3 different speeds. We have additional room heaters in the kids' rooms at night but other than that this setup heats our 2000sq ft farmhouse by itself, zone 7.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

try placing a fan in the door way down low blowing cold air in towards the stove


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We basically have the same set up but have Fan on our Fireplace Insert and two Ceiling Fans moving air around.

big rockpile


----------



## Displaced (Dec 4, 2013)

My main house is about 800 sqft with a 170 sqft addition on the west side. Even with doorframe fans and a small heater that room is hard to keep warm. That is until the wood stove is going AND the cold air intake fan is running. I installed ducting from the fan on the back of the stove to an outside air source with a filter in-between. The air stops being pulled from all the far rooms of the house to feed the fire and the whole house is warmed. The whole concept is simple and makes a huge difference. To test for yourself, go hold a flame up to a door frame while the stove is fired and watch it extinguish near any small openings. Crack a window near the wood stove temporarily and watch that same flame stay lit near the door. No draft, no cold house...time to stoke the fire...


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is what I decided on...
Duct fan with rotatable elbow through the wall...and vented a 6" duct straight from wall to front of stove intake for fresh-air...

Results:
High of 35 degrees outside today. Thermostat in Living room (furthest from wood stove room) read 62 degrees...turned on duct fan blowing down hall...45 minutes later...thermostat read 70 degrees! Yea! I have turned it on periodically through the day when temp dipped to below 66 in living room and within 30 minutes I would cut it off when temp reached 70! 
Fan is rather loud, but our electric furnace has not cut on once today! Can you say "Cheaper Light Bill Next Month!"

Now, if I could hook the fan up to 2 thermostats (1 in living room and 1 in stove room) that would allow it only to come on if was below certain temp in living room and above certain temp at ceiling of stove room...then it would never blow cool air and it would be automatic...


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll post pics of my setup later. I used a bath fan and ducting to get the heat to the upper bedrooms in our home.

To automate your system, you would need 1 heating thermostat, or a thermostat in heat mode, which you would setup in the bedroom. You would wire this into the stove room, where one of the leads would go through an a/c thermostat, or a tstat in cool mode. When the bedroom calls for heat, it completes it's half of the circuit. If the woodstove room is at temperature, it's thermostat calls for cooling, completing the other half of the circuit.


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are some pictures of what I have setup for our two-story house. As I said, I used a bathroom fan. I opted for a model that moves 110 CFM and is only 1 Sone for loudness. Louder fans only moved a marginally higher amount of air, and this much fan will exchange all of the air upstairs in about an hour-an equal volume of air anyway. 

I placed it directly above the woodstove, as the natural convection of the woodstove creates a column of hot air right to it. We are very pleased with the results. There is still a temperature differential upstairs, maybe 5-10 degrees, but that is good for sleeping.

















I used soffit dryer vents with the spring mechanism removed as a vent grill. I plan to paint all of the grills later with an oil rubbed bronze finish.










In summer, we keep window air conditioners upstairs. This system will help pull the hot air from the main floor to the bedrooms where it can be cooled by the A/C units.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We have a fire place insert in the family room which was added to the main house years before we bought the house. 

That room is very warm while the rest of the house is much cooler. The heat from the family room is moved to the rest of the house with a combination of: 12 inch table fan blowing warm air into the adjoining dining room. 

There is a doorway corner fan blowing air into the dining room also. It is a ENTREEAIR FAN. You can find it on the web. It is a noisy fan but if your bedroom is on another floor or away from the doorway where it is installed it may not bother you. 

We have a door way fan blowing air from the dining room down the hall towards the bed rooms. It is a: Super Quiet Fan made by Sand Hill Wholesale and Mfg. Inc. P.O. Box 07865, Columbus, Ohio 43207-0865 

It is as named, a very "super quiet fan". You can be in the same room with it and not notice the fan is on. I don't own or work for the company. I just want to provide info to help others. :cowboy:


----------

